# Neuer Offener Brief: Fischer Union West empfiehlt Austritt aus DAFV



## Thomas9904 (11. November 2015)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Dezember

*Neuer Offener Brief: Fischer Union West empfiehlt Austritt aus DAFV​*
Offene Briefe sind ja angesichts der Sprachlosigkeit und Kommunikationsinkompetenz des DAFV und seiner Haupt- und Ehrenamtler scheinbar das neue Mittel der Wahl geworden..

Die Fischer Union West (der kleinere Landesverband aus Rheinland Pfalz) hatte ja, wie wir berichteten, beim DAFV gekündigt.

Nachdem auch schon die Hessen wegen der Nichtkommunikation der Präsidentin des DAFV, der kompetenten Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, dieses als Ausweg zur Information sahen (siehe: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=307689), gehen nun die Kollegen aus Rheinland Pfalz auch diesen Weg.

Mit der Neugestaltung der Seite kam auch gleich der Offene Brief dazu, der im Gegensatz zu den Hessen wirklich "Offen" ist und nicht nur für LV-Kollegen gedacht:
*Homepage:*
http://www.fischer-union-west.de/

*Offener Brief:*
http://www.fischer-union-west.de/index.php/6-jahreshauptversammlung-des-dafv-in-goettingen

Besonders diesen Satz finde ich bemerkenswert, da hats einer begriffen:


> Das heißt also im Klartext, man gibt hier die letzte Kuh in Zahlung um die Melkmaschine zu finanzieren.



Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Honeyball (11. November 2015)

*AW: Neuer Offener Brief: Fischer Union West empfiehlt Austritt aus DAFV*

Der Verfasser kommt aus Kröv an der Mosel, wo die unter Weinkennern berühmte Lage "Kröver Nacktarsch" beheimatet ist.

Sein Ansatz, mit genau diesem der geballten Inkompetenz des maroden Bundesverbandes ins Gesicht zu springen, ist begrüßenswert, zumal allen klar sein sollte, dass man denen, die mit einem solchen rumlaufen, nunmal nicht in die Tasche greifen kann. :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. November 2015)

*AW: Neuer Offener Brief: Fischer Union West empfiehlt Austritt aus DAFV*



Honeyball schrieb:


> wo die unter Weinkennern berühmte Lage "*Kröver Nacktarsch*" beheimatet ist.


Dazu kam mir auch vieles in den Sinn, was zum DAFV passen würde, ich dann aber letztlich unterlassen habe zu schreiben ...
:q:q:q:q


----------



## Riesenangler (11. November 2015)

*AW: Neuer Offener Brief: Fischer Union West empfiehlt Austritt aus DAFV*

Was nütz jeder noch so ernst und gut gemeinter Offene Brief, wenn der Empfänger zwar des Lesens, aber nicht des Begreifens mächtig ist?


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. November 2015)

*AW: Neuer Offener Brief: Fischer Union West empfiehlt Austritt aus DAFV*

Wenn die konsequent sind und die Kündigung durchziehen und nicht gegen jede Vernunft und wider besseren Wissens umfallen wie die nichthonigsessenden Wackeldackel ausm Westen oder Norden, dann nützts viel..


----------



## Riesenangler (11. November 2015)

*AW: Neuer Offener Brief: Fischer Union West empfiehlt Austritt aus DAFV*

Ja wenn das Wörtchen wenn nicht wär.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. November 2015)

*AW: Neuer Offener Brief: Fischer Union West empfiehlt Austritt aus DAFV*

Und morgen evtl. Sachsen, Hamburg steht noch an, der größere RLP Verband, Niedersachsen und Hessen -  Bayern und B-W sind schon raus..

Das wird schon, dass am Ende nur noch die Allerdümmsten zahlen (müssen)........


----------



## Riesenangler (11. November 2015)

*AW: Neuer Offener Brief: Fischer Union West empfiehlt Austritt aus DAFV*

Vielen Dank auch. Dafür das ihr uns in Brandenburg für Dumm haltet, nur weil unsere Landesfürsten im LAVB einen tief sedierten Schlaf halten.


----------



## Jose (11. November 2015)

*AW: Neuer Offener Brief: Fischer Union West empfiehlt Austritt aus DAFV*

dann macht die wach.

vielleicht geht bei euch "brandenburg erwache" eher


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. November 2015)

*AW: Neuer Offener Brief: Fischer Union West empfiehlt Austritt aus DAFV*

Wenn oben genannten das alle durchziehen, hat es Frau Dr. geschafft, dass innerhalb von 4 Jahren von knapp über 800.000 dann 392.000 die Segel beim DAFV gestrichen haben..

Und es sind ja noch mehr, die da drüber endlich nachdenken....

Was das bei 3 Euro pro Zahler heisst für den Rest, der das alles bezahlen soll, kann sich jeder ausrechnen ;-))

Ausser vielleicht die im DAFV HAupt- und Ehrenamt ;-)))

Und bis dahin freue ich mich darüber, dass zumindest die Fischer Union West verstanden hat:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> > Das heißt also im Klartext, man gibt hier die letzte Kuh in Zahlung um die Melkmaschine zu finanzieren.


----------



## Jose (11. November 2015)

*AW: Neuer Offener Brief: Fischer Union West empfiehlt Austritt aus DAFV*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn oben genannten das alle durchziehen, hat es Frau Dr. geschafft, dass innerhalb von 4 Jahren von knapp über 800.000 dann 392.000 die Segel beim DAFV gestrichen haben...)



klingt nach Roundup


----------



## Riesenangler (11. November 2015)

*AW: Neuer Offener Brief: Fischer Union West empfiehlt Austritt aus DAFV*

@Jose. Was glaubst du was ich seit der feindlichen Übernahme mache. Ich sabbele mir das Maul fusselig. Schreibe Mails und Briefe an den LAVB nicht einmal geantwortet wurde mir. 
Und wir Preußen revoltieren nicht. Wir bekämpfen Kröten am besten, in dem wir sie schlucken.  Bei uns heißt es, nicht gemeckert ist genug gelobt. Und hier bekommt auch jedes Neugeborene einen schweren Stein auf die Brust gelegt, damit wir das Jammern schon recht früh lernen.  Wir kaufen uns eine Fahrkarte für den Zug wenn wir für eine Revolution die Bahn benutzen müssen. So sieht es in Brandenburg aus.


----------



## Honeyball (11. November 2015)

*AW: Neuer Offener Brief: Fischer Union West empfiehlt Austritt aus DAFV*

Willst Du damit andeuten, ihr seid ja Diktaturen gewöhnt?

Auch in Brandenburg weiß man doch, wer das (Angler-)Volk ist. :m
Am DAV war sicher auch einiges zu kritisieren, aber dass einfach alles geschluckt und bezahlt wird, was "von oben" kommt, dass kaum einer den Eindruck hat, unter dem DAV lief es besser als jetzt, dass der preußische Gehorsam so tief verwurzelt sein soll, geht mir "sturem Westfalen" nicht in den Dickschädel.


----------



## Jose (11. November 2015)

*AW: Neuer Offener Brief: Fischer Union West empfiehlt Austritt aus DAFV*

schon gar nicht einem aufmüpfigen rheinländer :m
@Rheinangler: ich schätze die ausdauer beim bretter bohren #6


----------



## Riesenangler (11. November 2015)

*AW: Neuer Offener Brief: Fischer Union West empfiehlt Austritt aus DAFV*

Nicht alle sind hier so. Ich denke und mache nach dem alten Preußenprinzip. In Ungnade leben, wo gehorsam keine Ehre bringt.


----------



## Revilo62 (11. November 2015)

*AW: Neuer Offener Brief: Fischer Union West empfiehlt Austritt aus DAFV*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Vielen Dank auch. Dafür das ihr uns in Brandenburg für Dumm haltet, nur weil unsere Landesfürsten im LAVB einen tief sedierten Schlaf halten.


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4432532&postcount=9

Wie willst Du denn Angler oder Vereine dazu bewegen, den LAVB zum Austritt zu bewegen,wenn es niemanden interessiert.
Es hat sich bei uns doch eigentlich nix zum Nachteil entwickelt, mal abgesehen davon, dass der BV-Beitrag anfällt. Insgesamt liegt der Jahresbeitrag bei ca. 80 € inkl. Angelerlaubnis für alle LAVB-Gewässer ( ca. 400)sowie für einige Vertragsgewässer.
Darüber hinaus gibt es für andere Vertragsgewässer sehr günstige Karten für LAVB-Mitglieder, sowie den Zugang zu vielen Gewässern des Gewässerfonds im Osten.
Ihr dürft dabei nicht vergessen, dass hier die Vereinsmitgliedschaft nicht zwingend für den anglerischen Zugang an ein Verbandsgewässer meiner Wahl erforderlich ist, ich kann alle Verbandsgewässer auch mit einer im Angelladen gekauften Tages/Wochen- oder Jahreskarte beangeln, die Wochenkarte noch mit einer Zusatzkarte Nachtangeln.
*Das interessiert doch die meisten Angler.*
Einschneidende Einschränkungen, die mir das Angeln unmöglich machen ( oder beinahe unmöglich) kenne ich nicht.
Ich habe es schon mal geschrieben, wenn ich manche Bundesländer und deren Regelungen so sehe, da wird mir schwindlich, gerade in Richtung Nachtangeln, Abknüppelgebot.

Der feinste Unterschied zu den alten Bundesländern ist aus meiner Sicht, dass hier nicht die Vereine Pächter, sondern der LAVB der Pächter ist. Ist zwar nicht immer zum Vorteil der Gewässer und deren Umfeld, aber da sind wir als Angler in den Vereinen gefragt, ist ja schließlich unser aller Geld, leider gibt es da noch zu oft die VEB-Denke.
Wettfischen ( getarnt als Hegefischen), auch organisiert vom Verband, gibt es, naja und das leidige Thema Casting gibt es auch noch, klar .
Dennoch ist es so, dass der gemeine Angler 365 Tage 24 Stunden ,ohne drüber nachzudenken, am Wasser sitzen kann
Ja, und nicht jeder Tag ist Fangtag - aber jeder Tag ist Angeltag
In unserer region haben wir natürlich auch Probleme, zunehmende Wasseraufklarung, dramatischer Rückgang der Zanderbestände, Grundeln im Anfangsstadium, da gibt es 
sicher Übereinstimmung, es gibt aber keinen Zusammenhang mit der Arbeit des LAVB.
Vielleicht nur zur Erklärung: Ich bin zwar seit 1968 im DAV/LAVB aber:
- kein Funktionär
- leidenschaftlicher Angler
- bin in keinem Verein im klassischen Sinn ( bin Mitglied in einem Angelladen-Verein)
- investiere pro Jahr ca. 150 € in Angelkarten ( Jahreskarten) und angle damit im gesamten Nord/Osten der Bundesrepublik.

Es gibt sicher Gegenden, auch in Brandenburg, wo das Gewässerangebot nicht ganz üppig ist, da ist sicher nochmehr möglich, aber insgesamt:
*Warum soll der gemeine Angler bei diesen Bedingungen
sich für den DAFV interessieren, ehrlich, die meisten in meinem Umkreis wissen nicht mal, dass es den gibt, für die heißt es immer noch DAV-Karte,-gewässer.* 

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Riesenangler (11. November 2015)

*AW: Neuer Offener Brief: Fischer Union West empfiehlt Austritt aus DAFV*

Stimmt. Noch ist es an dem . Aber ich habe da ein feines Gespür für. In den nächsten fünf Jahren wird sich hier bestimmt noch einiges zum Nachteil für den Angler entwickeln, wenn der LAVB in dieser Chaotentruppe bleibt.


----------



## kati48268 (11. November 2015)

*AW: Neuer Offener Brief: Fischer Union West empfiehlt Austritt aus DAFV*

Der offene Brief ist kurz, knackig ...und klingt ziemlich frustriert.
Schön, dass wieder ein LV mehr verstanden hat, dass die Titanic den Eisberg bereits getroffen hat & Gelaber über einen neuen Kurs nicht nur gelogen ist, sondern auch nichts mehr bringen würde.

Den Präsi meines LVs treffe ich Ende des Monats wieder & werd ihm das gehörig um die Ohren hauen.


----------



## Revilo62 (11. November 2015)

*AW: Neuer Offener Brief: Fischer Union West empfiehlt Austritt aus DAFV*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Stimmt. Noch ist es an dem . Aber ich habe da ein feines Gespür für. In den nächsten fünf Jahren wird sich hier bestimmt noch einiges zum Nachteil für den Angler entwickeln, wenn der LAVB in dieser Chaotentruppe bleibt.



Riesenangler, das ist auch meine Befürchtung, aber bis jetzt ...
und Du weißt auch, dass die meisten Angler sich nicht für Vereinsarbeit interessieren, wenn es keinen Gegenwert gibt, war früher im Regime anders, da hast Du eben keine Nachtmarke bekommen, aber die Zeiten sind vorbei.
Ein weiteres Druckmittel waren ja auch die beliebten Kahnplätze, heute gibt es gute Schlauchboote und juuut is.

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## PirschHirsch (11. November 2015)

*AW: Neuer Offener Brief: Fischer Union West empfiehlt Austritt aus DAFV*



> klingt nach Roundup


Nääää, bitte präziser: nach chucknorris'schem Roundhouse-Kick


----------



## Revilo62 (11. November 2015)

*AW: Neuer Offener Brief: Fischer Union West empfiehlt Austritt aus DAFV*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Willst Du damit andeuten, ihr seid ja Diktaturen gewöhnt?
> 
> Auch in Brandenburg weiß man doch, wer das (Angler-)Volk ist. :m
> Am DAV war sicher auch einiges zu kritisieren, aber dass einfach alles geschluckt und bezahlt wird, was "von oben" kommt, dass kaum einer den Eindruck hat, unter dem DAV lief es besser als jetzt, dass der preußische Gehorsam so tief verwurzelt sein soll, geht mir "sturem Westfalen" nicht in den Dickschädel.



Ich habe mal in einem anderen Tröööt die Frage gestellt, warum sich die Angler in B-W nicht offen und bestimmend gegen das Nachtangelverbot wehren, die Antwort dazu war mehr als geil, da wäre dem Brandenburger sicher der Hals geplatzt, aber ansonsten sind die meisten hier im besten Friedrich`schen Sinne erzogen.
:q:q:q

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4431434&postcount=17
Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Jose (11. November 2015)

*AW: Neuer Offener Brief: Fischer Union West empfiehlt Austritt aus DAFV*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> Riesenangler, das ist auch meine Befürchtung, aber bis jetzt ...
> und Du weißt auch, dass die meisten Angler sich nicht für Vereinsarbeit interessieren, wenn es keinen Gegenwert gibt, war früher im Regime anders, da hast Du eben keine Nachtmarke bekommen, aber die Zeiten sind vorbei.
> Ein weiteres Druckmittel waren ja auch die beliebten Kahnplätze, heute gibt es gute Schlauchboote und juuut is.
> 
> Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


möcht ich anmerken, dass hier nix verkehrt ankommt:
im "regime" hat so einiges geklappt, was das regime so wollte.

als beschreibung ok, als statement NÖH!.

sauschade ist, dass frei- und selbstbestimmt verbreitet eben weniger wichtiger als "hauptsache angeln" ist.


----------



## Revilo62 (11. November 2015)

*AW: Neuer Offener Brief: Fischer Union West empfiehlt Austritt aus DAFV*

@Jose, ist auch nicht mein Statement, sondern nur Darstellung der Tatsachen
nur war das "Regime" was das Angeln als solches betrifft weniger dirigierfreudig als manche meinen.
Der VDSF konnte ja auch Jahrzehnte machen was er wollte und kaum einer konnte was dagegen machen und genauso wie in der Politik und Wirtschaft versuchte man ja jahrelang, zumindest in Brandenburg, den VDSF zu installieren. Was in Sachsen und Thüringen relativ schnell klappte, ach ja ich vergaß die Kollegen in McPom, gelang in Brandenburg und Sachsen/Anhalt nicht im Ansatz und nicht umsonst war der DAV der letzte DDR-Sportverband, der noch 20 Jahre nach der Wende existierte.
Das eine Einheit herbeigeführt werden musste, war ja allen klar, nur die Art und Weise schmeckte niemandem, der genügend Sachverstand hatte und hat.
Das gerade Brandenburg mitentscheidend bei dieser Konfusion war, ist megascheixxe, aber seitdem hört man gerade von hier wenig bis garnichts, bei wichtigen Veranstaltungen sind sie zwar da, aber das war es auch schon   Ende OT

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Riesenangler (11. November 2015)

*AW: Neuer Offener Brief: Fischer Union West empfiehlt Austritt aus DAFV*

Revilo . In allen Punkten kann ich dir nur zustimmen.  Bei uns im Verein klappt das mit dem Interesse am Verein noch ganz gut. Bei uns sind die Schlauchis noch nicht sehr verbreitet, zumindest nicht zum Angeln, aber Liegeplätze sind im Verein knapp. Ich habe meinen ab nächstes Jahr problemlos bekommen. Aber auch nur, weil ich fast immer hier bin wenn was anliegt. Andere, die sich nicht reinhängen,  stehen auf der Warteliste und die wird jedes Jahr länger und immer auf den laufenden Gehalten, was den Arbeitseifer der Mitglieder angeht. So wandern einige in der Liste nach oben, andere nach unten bis sie ganz rausfallen und wieder andere bewegen sich in der Warteliste für einen Liegeplatz eben garnicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. November 2015)

*AW: Neuer Offener Brief: Fischer Union West empfiehlt Austritt aus DAFV*

Hier gehts ja nicht um die Brandenburger Verräter an deutschen Anglern und dem Angeln in Deutschland, sondern um den richtigen Schritt der Fischer Union West (ebenfalls Ex-DAV)....

Siehe:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Dezember
> 
> *Neuer Offener Brief: Fischer Union West empfiehlt Austritt aus DAFV​*
> Offene Briefe sind ja angesichts der Sprachlosigkeit und Kommunikationsinkompetenz des DAFV und seiner Haupt- und Ehrenamtler scheinbar das neue Mittel der Wahl geworden..
> ...


----------



## Riesenangler (11. November 2015)

*AW: Neuer Offener Brief: Fischer Union West empfiehlt Austritt aus DAFV*

Ja stimmt.  Aber hier werden die"Führer" es nie kapieren.
Ach noch was der Satz mit der Kuh und der Melkmaschine ist im Hirn gespeichert. Danke dafür.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. November 2015)

*AW: Neuer Offener Brief: Fischer Union West empfiehlt Austritt aus DAFV*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Ach noch was der Satz mit der Kuh und der Melkmaschine ist im Hirn gespeichert. Danke dafür.


Der hat mir auch richtig gut gefallen!!!
:vik::vik:


----------



## Fischerbruder (15. November 2015)

*AW: Neuer Offener Brief: Fischer Union West empfiehlt Austritt aus DAFV*

Hallo, ich möchte mich auch zu Eurem Thema zu Wort melden.​ Angefangen hat es bei uns im Bezirksverband mit der Ankündigung der Beitragserhöhung. Durch diese Ankündigung hatten wir die ersten Verluste von unseren Vereinen zu verbuchen. Dann wurde noch zum 31.12.2014 die Rundumversicherung durch den DAFV gekündigt. Wir mussten uns selbst auf die Suche machen, wieder eine Vergleichbare Leistung zu finden. Da wir aber nur ein " kleiner Verband sind ", waren die Verhandlungen natürlich auch dementsprechend. Die Erhöhung konnten wir für 2015 noch durch den Verband schultern. Hätte wir das auch weitergegeben, wäre die nächste Austrittswelle in Gang gekommen. Leider wenn wir als Bezirksverband auf Dauer überleben wollen bleibt uns nur die Kündigung gegenüber dem DAFV auszusprechen.​ Um nicht noch mehr Vereine zu verlieren.​ Dies sollten sich die Damen und Herren mal vom DAFV vor Augen halten, was Sie da so treiben wo hin das führt. Wenn man keine Mitglieder mehr hat, braucht man auch keine Beitragserhöhung mehr. Dieses muss ja jedem jetzt klar sein. Will der DAFV da tatenlos zusehen, dass er die nächste Beitragserhöhung in 2016 beschließen muss. Weil er noch mehr Landesverbände verloren hat.​ Das kleine 1 mal 1 lernt man in der Schule, sicherlich ist die Erhöhung von 2 auf 3 Euro nur 50 % und noch mal die Versicherung oben drauf sind wir bei fast 100% also jetzt knapp 4 Euro. Das ist mit Sicherheit nicht viel aber für einen Landesverband ( jetzt spreche ich vom Landesverband ) von über 2000 Mitglieder ist das sind dann fast ca. 8000 Euro die uns die Mitgliedschaft im DAFV inkl. des Mehrbeitrages der neuen Versicherung jetzt ab 2016 kosten wird. Gegenüber im Jahr 2014 von ca. 4000 Euro. ( 2000 Euro Beitragserhöhung, dann durch die Kündigung der ERGO Versicherung nochmal fast 2000 Euro und die 4000 Euro zuvor). Wie sollen die kleinen Landesverbände mit Ihren Bezirksverbänden das denn schultern? 
Ach ich hab die Lösung wir machen es wie der DAFV wir tun den Beitrag erhöhen, verlieren wieder Mitglieder und Verbände. Ach dann erhöhen wir wieder den Beitrag und verlieren die letzten Mitglieder und Verbände. Prima oder, brauchen wir solche Verbandsarbeit die nicht auf Landesverbände und Ihre Mitglieder weder hören noch eingehen? Nein
Ganz Richtig erkannt:
Die letzte Kuh in Zahlung gegeben alles SUPER eine neue Melkmaschine, nur keine Verbände mehr zum melken da!
Nur soll ja die neue Melkmaschine ein neues Gebäude in Berlin werden, für wen? Wenn nur noch wenige Verbände dem DAFV angehören?​


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. November 2015)

*AW: Neuer Offener Brief: Fischer Union West empfiehlt Austritt aus DAFV*

Nehme an, Du spielst dann auch ne Rolle im Verband nach Deinen Einlassungen?

Respekt!!

Aber denk dran:
Bei uns hast Du keine Probleme, woanders wird das evtl. nicht so gerne gesehen (Verbände) ....


----------



## Fischerbruder (16. November 2015)

*AW: Neuer Offener Brief: Fischer Union West empfiehlt Austritt aus DAFV*

Hallo,
gestern habe ich noch geschrieben das mehr Verbände ( Landesverbände austreten ). Dies ist natürlich nicht nur auf die Beitragserhöhung zurück zu führen. Sondern auf das was der DAFV tut !
Und letztendlich doch wieder für unseren Beitrag. Wofür brauchen wir immer noch zwei Geschäftsstellen in DAFV?
Die Fusion ist doch schon lange her. Aber man bekommt es einfach nicht hin, die zweite aufzugeben!
Aber den Beitrag erhöhen für irgendwann ein anderes Gebäude zu erwerben. Braucht der DAFV dieses aber nicht mehr wenn es so weiter geht.
Jedenfalls Sachsen ist jetzt auch raus. 
Wenn man das so bei den Sachsen liest, sehr schön begründet die Unfähigkeit im DAFV.


----------



## Fischerbruder (16. November 2015)

*AW: Neuer Offener Brief: Fischer Union West empfiehlt Austritt aus DAFV*

Ach hab ich eben noch vergessen.
Hier eine Meinungsumfrage zur Pro und Contra Beitragserhöhung des DAFV. Link dazu:

http://bfv-trier.de/index.php/aktuelles/meinungsumfrage-beitragserhoehung-dafv-pro-oder-contra

Wer will sollte mitmachen.


----------



## Ossipeter (16. November 2015)

*AW: Neuer Offener Brief: Fischer Union West empfiehlt Austritt aus DAFV*

Gilt das jetzt für Alle?


----------



## willmalwassagen (16. November 2015)

*AW: Neuer Offener Brief: Fischer Union West empfiehlt Austritt aus DAFV*

Es geht auch ohne Beitragserhöhung, mann muß das nur geschickt anstellen.

Der VFG in BW verlangte 13,00 € Jahresbeitrag pro Mitglied.
Darin enthalten  2,00 €  für den Bundesverband.
Dann wurde im Bundesverband gekündigt.  Der Beitrag bleibt bei 13,00 €
Dann wurde im Landesverband gekündigt. Beitrag (bin mir nicht sicher )  3,00€ .
Also der Beitrag blieb in 2015 bei 13,00 € für den VFG BW. 
5,00 € direkte Beitragserhöhung weil der Beitrag für die Mitglieder nicht entsprechend den Minderausgaben gesenkt wurde.
Nach der Fusion in BW bleiben die Beiträge für 2 Jahre festgeschrieben. Also weiterhin 13,00 pro Mitglied.
So macht man das. Geräuschlos, heimlich, still und leise. Da kann man sich als Landesverband locker mal 14 !!!!!! angestellte Kräfte leisten. Und nicht ein kaufmännisch ausgebildeter dabei. 6 Biologen. Vermutlich mehr wie das Land BW in den Regierungspräsidien in der Fischerei hat.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. November 2015)

*AW: Neuer Offener Brief: Fischer Union West empfiehlt Austritt aus DAFV*

Die Präsidentin des DAFV, die kompetente Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, hat auf den "Offenen Brief" der Fischer Union West mit einem, ebenfalls auf den Seiten der Fischer Union West veröffentlichten, Schreiben geantwortet.

Wie bisher immer mit wenig Substanz und vor allem mit nichts Konkretem für die Zukunft.

Hier gehts lang zum lesen:
http://www.fischer-union-west.de/im...Union-West_Alfred_Reichert_Offene_Antwort.pdf


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. November 2015)

*AW: Neuer Offener Brief: Fischer Union West empfiehlt Austritt aus DAFV*

Sollten die Verbandler wegen diesem Brief von Frau Dr. zurück kehren zum DAFV und denen für bisher dreijährige Nichtleistung auch noch mehr Kohle hinter her schmeissen, hätten sie das wirklich nicht besser verdient und das würde dann meine allgemeine Meinung von Landsverbänden auch bei der Fischer Union West leider bestätigen..

Schon alleine das mit der Immobilie wurde dann ja von mehreren Teilnehmern falsch verstanden.......

Allerdings habe ich gehört, dass es in Rheinland Pfalz mehr Honig als im Norden geben soll......

Siehe auch: 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=306758
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=308417
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=309651


----------



## muddyliz (27. November 2015)

*AW: Neuer Offener Brief: Fischer Union West empfiehlt Austritt aus DAFV*

Irgendwie beschleichen mich bei den ganzen Aktivitäten der Frau immer wieder Assoziationen zu "Heilsarmee" und "Seelen retten". 
Nur von dem versprochenen Paradies sehe ich nichts.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. November 2015)

*AW: Neuer Offener Brief: Fischer Union West empfiehlt Austritt aus DAFV*

Das Paradies kann leider erst nach weiteren nutzlos vertanen Jahren mit diversen weiteren Beitragserhöhungen kommen - der Weg ins Paradies führt halt durchs Fegefeuer..


----------



## GandRalf (27. November 2015)

*AW: Neuer Offener Brief: Fischer Union West empfiehlt Austritt aus DAFV*

Apropos Honig:

https://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/hphot...=0ae9a2fc51cf28f59a9dab713a5199f6&oe=56B01FD8

#6


----------

